# Paypal shopping cart solution



## tskid (May 28, 2008)

Ok guys I was just wondering if I would be fine going with paypal's easy solution to a shopping cart? Or should i shell out the cash and get a shopping cart program.



The only thing I really like about going with the paypal solution is I am still free to design my site however I please. Will I still have the same freedoms with a shopping cart program?



Thanks,
*Frank Piazza*
GR Apparel


----------



## BigSexyJohn (May 22, 2008)

Hi Frank, Paypal is fine for a lot of people but doesn't reach everyone. In some countries Paypal isn't well known. But if your target market is within easy reach of Paypal services go for it!


----------



## edski (May 3, 2007)

tskid, i use cubecart and it is just OK. I wouldn't recommend it though. Better google the subject and see what people say. Here is the paypal shopping cart forum link :Top - PayPal Developer Community


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

tskid said:


> Ok guys I was just wondering if I would be fine going with paypal's easy solution to a shopping cart? Or should i shell out the cash and get a shopping cart program.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I really like about going with the paypal solution is I am still free to design my site however I please. Will I still have the same freedoms with a shopping cart program?


Frank, paypal IS a shopping cart program too. A lot of sites just have it set up where they show they accept visa, amex, mc or paypal. Of course, your customer does not have to have a paypal account anymore to use paypal, any credit/debit card will work. 

Also, most of the other popular carts out there are free, you don't necessarily have to shell out cash to get one.


----------



## EnchantedMirror (May 24, 2008)

PayPal now has the "pay with PayPal on sites that don't "take" PayPal" going on, too, so I think PayPal is a great way to go.
I have used it for all the years it has been around, LOL...Good Luck!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

John,
If you are looking at paypal solutions look at auctioninc.com its a shipping calc shopping cart that has some drop down features and works with paypal.


----------



## betilfan (Apr 28, 2007)

for $30 a month paypal is the best deal going based on ease of use, functionality, etc. It's very easy to integrate into your site and they don't have to have paypal to pay you. If they aren't using paypal to pay, it doesn't even look like they're leaving your site if your programmer has done their job.


----------



## teeskoo (Jun 17, 2008)

Dear tskid,

Hello, Nice to meet you through this forum.

I would like to suggest. If you are comfortable with Paypal, Please use it.
I would not like to recomend a third party shopping cart program. Though they are good. But I think slowly and gradually, the recuring cost and the cost to maintain the same over exceeds the customized solution. If you have believe in your line of business and your online venture, build your software to your needs. It shall be easy to manage and shall help you grow.

Paypal shall aptly provide you the tools to shape the same.

Hope this helps. 

Thank you
Teeskoo


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

edski said:


> tskid, i use cubecart and it is just OK. I wouldn't recommend it though. Better google the subject and see what people say. Here is the paypal shopping cart forum link :Top - PayPal Developer Community


I would highly recommend cubecart over most shopping carts that I've seen and used. Lots of people give it great reviews.

You can design your site however you please with cubecart (and other shopping carts as well)

It doesn't cost mega bucks either


----------



## BigSexyJohn (May 22, 2008)

Hi Roger, Thanks for mentioning the auctioninc.com site as it is a real hassle finding reasonable rate shipping. I have a nephew who is further down the track than myself with his clothing line and needs a freight company with fair prices. DHL and FedeX are just to expensive when your down here in Oz.

It's hard to ignore PayPal with it's ever increasing reach around the world.


----------



## digitalrob (Sep 26, 2007)

Just out of curiosity when you have the full version of the paypal merchant can you use it for multiple sites/businesses if you want?

I am trying to get some shirt business going and my GF makes jewelery so I am making her a site as well. Would be nice if I could use one merchant account and pay only 30 a month for both!

Thanks in advance,

Rob


----------



## spidadesign (Jun 28, 2008)

As a web designer I have developed many eccomerce sites. Most of my clients opt for another solution other then Paypal. The Paypal API can be included in any shopping cart. With any website, I am a firm believer in doing it right. Cubecart looks ok, but the bottom line is it isnt 100% search engine friendly. Spending the extra money gets you a nicer site and a site custom built specificically to your need


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

betilfan said:


> for $30 a month paypal is the best deal going based on ease of use, functionality, etc. It's very easy to integrate into your site and they don't have to have paypal to pay you. If they aren't using paypal to pay, it doesn't even look like they're leaving your site if your programmer has done their job.


That is their virtual paypal. Which I also use. But regular paypal is free other then charges when you sell something on your web. I sell all over the world and have never had a problem in any country.. Except maybe North Korea.. But they don't even let them have the INTERNET.. I think they have a Motel 6 though. I saw a picture of North Korea from satellite at night and someone left a light on.. And motel 6 says they do in their ads.


----------

